# Whisky bottle full of coins.



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got one of those gallon whisky bottles that over the years we have been putting in loose change. It's now just about full and have been wondering where to get it emptied. I know that various supermarkets have those machines where you can tip in your loose change and they will pay out in notes, but as they charge around 10% commission I'm not that keen. There are many 1 pound coins in there and of coarse they will be phased out over the next 6 months so would like to empty the bottle sooner rather than later. Any ideas?
Nick.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Go to your nice friendly Bank and ask them for some of their clear plastic envelopes. They have difference bags for the different coinage, and when full normally add up to £10 or £20 contents depending on the denomination. Some banks are glad to receive coinage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ditto. Some supermarkets only return vouchers I am told.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also would be unwilling to pay for a machine to do it......

We used to collect outside Tesco's for St John Ambulance - 2 days full time and we used special buckets as well as collecting "tins"..... by the end of the two days we often had a dozen buckets and perhaps 50 collecting tins to empty and count.....

That task often took a full day as it all had to be checked by two independent people - and often the total was well in excess of £3500.....

worn fingers? yes, dirty fingers? yes perhaps a couple of hundred plastic bags used and we used to check they were consistent by weighing the bags after establishing the weight of the first of each type - it worked for us and the best thing was people's generosity and the warm feeling we got seeing it.....

Good luck, ask for the bags from a bank and then simply go for it - you've got six months to complete it in :grin2:

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

All sorted thanks. Just been into the local town to do a bit of shopping. You know how it is, the Mrs. gives you a list cos she's at work.:frown2: Whilst in town paid a visit to the Nat-West bank where a nice lady pointed to a coin counting machine and because we have an account with them they will transfer the money into our account with no charges taking place. Happy Days. >

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would have tried to pay a large bill at a utility company head office. Mighta got a cuppa and choky biscuit out of it.

Ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

nickoff said:


> I know that various supermarkets have those machines where you can tip in your loose change and they will pay out in notes, but as they charge around 10% commission I'm not that keen.
> Nick.


I often wonder why people want to use these machines. It says on them " turn your loose coins into cash " Am I missing something here or aren't coins cash anymore? 
Does anyone remember when pubs used to have a stack of pennies on the bar and every now and then have someone push them over for a count up?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a big glass jar - one of the sweetie jars shops used to have - full of coins which I donated to a charity collection at work one year. It had nearly £100 in it...

Took some counting mind you (not by me):wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a couple of those sweet jars but ours are only full of marbles.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

have a 5 inch high elephant bank nightmare to empty as the couns get stuck but it had £32 in it when i counted last week, thing is the coins are now in one banks bags, and we closed the account yesterday. Wonder if my new bank will take them. plus the sweetie jars worth which is yet to be counted. 
Only had a few pound coins in it so gave them to the grandkids when I visited.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nickoff said:


> All sorted thanks. Just been into the local town to do a bit of shopping. You know how it is, the Mrs. gives you a list cos she's at work.:frown2: Whilst in town paid a visit to the Nat-West bank where a nice lady pointed to a coin counting machine and because we have an account with them they will transfer the money into our account with no charges taking place. Happy Days. >
> 
> Nick.


Aren't you going to tell us how much?

Chris


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Nick has been locked out of the forum like many of us. He has tried several times to get logged on unsuccessfully. He has emailed vs on Friday, I believe, but not had a reply yet.

No doubt if he gets back on he will tell us how much. In the meantime if people could report this post, it might just get vs to sort his problem out.

Davy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Nick has been locked out of the forum like many of us. He has tried several times to get logged on unsuccessfully. He has emailed vs on Friday, I believe, but not had a reply yet.
> 
> No doubt if he gets back on he will tell us how much. In the meantime if people could report this post, it might just get vs to sort his problem out.
> 
> Davy


Done


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

1Litre Jack Daniels bottle in our lounge, when full of 20p coins it's close on three hundred quid! But it don't half take an age to fill (4-5 years) 

Andy


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Finally managed to get back on here. Thanks to those that got in touch with admin. Anyway the grand total of the bottle was, ----drum roll----£338.68. It's been put into an account for when we go to the Peloponnese next year. Now to start filling it again. 

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We never have any 'spare' change to put into bottles.!
Ours gets used at the checkout to save breaking into another note or at boot sales.

Ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

raynipper said:


> We never have any 'spare' change to put into bottles.!
> Ours gets used at the checkout to save breaking into another note or at boot sales.
> 
> Ray.


Most of our shopping is done on the debit card and I try to avoid car boot sales like the plague. Think I'm going daft though. I dropped some more loose change in the empty bottle last night and when I woke up this morning I remembered that some of it was the old one pound coins. :surprise: By the time the bottle is ready for emptying again they will be long out of tender.

Nick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nickoff said:


> Most of our shopping is done on the debit card and I try to avoid car boot sales like the plague. Think I'm going daft though. I dropped some *more loose change* in the empty bottle last night and when I woke up this morning I remembered that *some of it was the old one pound coins*. :surprise: By the time the bottle is ready for emptying again they will be long out of tender.
> 
> Nick.


Hark at him! - one pound coins are loose change?:surprise::laugh:

Loose change here in Poland can be as little as I grosse, which is 1/5 of a UK penny, and if the cashier does not have one he/she will give 2.:smile2:

Anyway Nick, glad you are back on.

Geoff


----------

